# How to train a green horse with bitless bridle



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Training bitless, is in many ways the same as training with a bit. 

I start every horse bitless, and later move to a snaffle. Moving to a snaffle later on is optional of course but it does help with a horses resale value if you ever do need to sell. 

I start in a side pull, and I find it's much easier on the horse than starting with a bit. Looking at your groundwork, a horse is taught from the very beginning how to give to pressure on their nose so starting in a side pull is an easy transition. 

Lunging, teaching lateral flexion, just leading, ponying from another horse, etc all prepare a horse to give to pressure in a side pull. From there redoing groundwork in a sidepull will get a horse giving to pressure correctly in preparation to be ridden. There will be a slight learning curve as a horse adjusts to a side pull. This is because the pressure is now coming from the side of the face instead of underneath but horses do learn very quickly that the cues mean the same thing.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm only going to forewarn on bitless devices. Many people think they are more humane than a bit, but some are very severe, worse than a bit. Like Dr. Cook's bitless bridle and similar devices, that use pressure points all over the horse's head instead of a single pressure point. So just be careful is all I'm saying.

That said, my mare rides in an English mechanical hackamore (standard short shank).


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I think you will find bitless is the same as a bit in that you have to find one that suits the horse. I had a TB that hated the cross under bridle. I think it made him feel trapped and he would panic. Where my mare pretty much ignores the cross under and braces against it. 

I ride my mare in a plain old rope halter without any issues at all. Although she isnt green she has more than her fair share of issues. I spent time in a round pen and in a paddock getting us both used to the preasure and release of a rope halter. We spent a lot of time working on our one rein stop due to her "issues"


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I am as green a trainer as you, OP, but I started my filly last year in a bitless bridle. No real philosophy behind it at the time, just that the first time I tried to put a snaffle bridle on her she went spare, so I started looking into bitless and decided that was the way to go. 

I use a home-made version of an indian rope bosal on her and she does fine in it. With this the pressure comes from underneath, as it tightens under the jaw when you take contact on the reins. 

People here have NEVER seen a horse ridden bitless and I got some pretty startled reactions at first. Rural Spain is fairly sexist and the combination of an older female rider, a young green horse and a bitless bridle was just WAY too much for some men lol. I guess you may get some negative reactions too. If so, don't take any notice. The fact that everyone else rides with a bit doesn't mean you have to.

Photo of happy bitless horse 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PranaHorse (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks all so far. Actually almost all of the horses used for tourist trail riding here do not use bits at all. Pretty much they use a bosal sort of things made from rope. When I got my gelding, Chico, he was trained to use one but the hair on his snout had been rubbed pretty thin where the bosal was rubbing, so I get a Dr.Cook, or maybe similar, in leather, and he did not miss a beat. Just simply did what I asked of him. Actually I take that back. He got a little cocky, as in "who's boss". The locals said the leather was too nice to him, and to switch back to the rope. 
I went with my heart, and just let him know I was boss, a nice boss, by continuing to use the leather bridle and letting him know I was in charge, and now we're all good.
Maybe then I'll train with the bosal, and see if she responds well to the "Dr. Cook's" later on.
Thanks all.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

With a bosal and dr cooks, it's important to remember that the pressure is put on in very different ways. 

I've shared my opinions on dr cooks in the past, and I am not a fan of them at all. I find them to be very confusing to a horse. 

Bosals, well, I think it's almost an art form to ride in a bosal well. In a way, they almost work the way a curb bit does. As you pick up contact on the reins, the bosal will rotate, much the same way the shanks on a curb bit will do. They are excellent for teaching a horse to respond to soft cues but they are easy to ride in incorrectly.


----------



## PranaHorse (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry about that, I may be using the wrong terminology. Here is a photo of what I am referring to as a "bosal" which seems, at least to me, to be as simple as it gets….no?


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Could you try again? I don't see a picture.


----------



## PranaHorse (Oct 17, 2014)

Here goes again, but it doesn't seem to work. I checked the directions on the site, twice, so who knows???


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

PranaHorse said:


> He said that using the bit would train her tongue to be set in a certain position,


:?: :lol: Hi Mark, that is a very... novel idea! I know some get worried about 'headset' but I've never heard of worrying about 'tongue set'!

Essentially, I agree with Breakable... not that I even read her post, but sure I do:lol:. In training a horse to be controlled, you train it to yield(respond softly with understanding, not escape away or resist) to pressure. It doesn't really matter what equipment you use, although I too think it's clearer & easier, without such risk, to first train in a halter/bosal(not 'crossover' bitless, etc.).


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

PranaHorse said:


> Sorry about that, I may be using the wrong terminology. Here is a photo of what I am referring to as a "bosal" which seems, at least to me, to be as simple as it gets….no?


:

No, you haven't got the wrong term. I personally have not experience of bosals, but I have heard that they can be harsh in inexpert hands. That's probably why your gelding had his nose hair rubbed thin when you got him.

Just in case others have a problem seeing the image you posted, here it is again:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

